# RMI Stub Code



## romzac (12. Okt 2010)

Auch wenn es seit 1.5 nicht mehr nötig ist, habe ich mir interesse Weise mal mit RMIC den Stub Code generieren lassen, um zu sehen was da so bei raus kommt.

Dort steht z.B. drin


```
// implementation of getZinsen(double, double)
    public double getZinsen(double $param_double_1, double $param_double_2)
	throws java.rmi.RemoteException
```

Kurze Frage zu den $-Zeichen:
Die habe ich in Java bisher nie gesehen gehabt.
Haben dir hier eine bestimmte Bedeutung, z.B. keine Übergabe by Value, sondern by Refernce oder ähnliches, oder fügt der rmic die einfach nur als Namens-Präfix ein, um die von ihm generierten Variablen ordentlich abzugrenzen?

Danke schön.


----------



## tfa (13. Okt 2010)

Das ist nur ein Präfix. Call-by-Reference gibt es nicht in Java. Das $ kannst du auch selbst an allen möglichen Stellen in deinen Bezeichnern verwenden.


----------



## musiKk (13. Okt 2010)

Auch alle anderen Währungszeichen wie € und ¤.

Das Dollarzeichen wird häufig in generiertem Code verwendet.


----------

